# GSP talks AS



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

> "I don’t know (about fighting Anderson Silva). I need to sit down with my entourage and see first where this fight will take place and what weight, and a bunch of stuff. Right now I’m focusing just on Jake Shields, I don’t see further than Jake Shields."
> 
> "It would take a long time (to add the size). Anderson Silva is a huge guy; he’s weighing around 230 pounds. He's very big. Even when he fights as a light heavyweight, he looks bigger than the other guys."
> 
> ...


More inside the link.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

GSP seems unsure, good, hopefully more people will start to realise that this fight is not very plausible in terms of weight.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

If he was really after the fight, I would be keener.

But he isnt. Neither is Silva.

I wish the MMA community would just drop this silly idea.

Thanks side.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd rather see Silva step up to Light Heavy and prove himself the best there (even heavyweight before he fights the far smaller GSP, it's a mismatch I feel)


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> If he was really after the fight, I would be keener.
> 
> But he isnt. Neither is Silva.
> 
> ...



Except for mentioning Jake Shields it sounds just like an older interview I read.

Seems no one listens to Georges.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I hope GSP doesn't cave to the pressure to move to 185 or fight AS. I really don't see the problem with him having a long reign as the 170 champ. 

There will always be those who say 'He isn't challenged'. Heck with those people, none of us have any idea of the pressure on him to constantly fight the best in his division and balance that with the business side of being a champion, dealing with sponsors, and still trying to improve as a mixed martial artist.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I think GSP feels like he HAS to fight Silva, but really doesn't want to, or move up in weight. With all the hype around the fight, and Dana talking about trying to set it up, it must be really hard for GSP to say no to it.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

If he's not 100% excited to move up, he shouldn't. There's too much to lose.
I do not like the idea of somebody abandoning their weight class, because he's 'cleaned it out'. The next champion doesn't get any credibility in that scenario and if you lose the title match in the higher weight class, you've lost everything.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SM33 said:


> GSP seems unsure, good, hopefully more people will start to realise that this fight is not very plausible in terms of weight.


Looks like we agree on something my friend.
I was never a fan of this fight.
But, if this fight were to happen, i believe GSP would need at least 6 months to bulk up properly. I would hate to hear excuses after the fight.

I am still laughing at the guy who said GSP vs Silva would be very possible for June or July this year...no bulk-up problem! LOL


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

There are so many great potential match ups for Silva at LHW, I don't understand why all the hype surrounds a potential match up with GSP when he could be pitted against the top stars in the LHW division.

I'd love to see him fight any of the following.. Rampage, Rashad, Shogun, Machida or Jones. He has already proved himself up at that weight by beating Griffin with ease and I wouldn't doubt his ability to beat any of those listed.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I can't believe this.

I thought I was the only one...


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

If you look at it business-wise as well - if you have 2 megastars, why kill one of them by making them fight a relatively irrelevant fight?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Seems no one listens to Georges.


... or Silva for that matter.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree that it would be a lot more interesting to see Silva move up to LHW than for GSP to move up to middleweight.

Size-wize, it makes a lot more sense.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Dan0 said:


> If you look at it business-wise as well - if you have 2 megastars, why kill one of them by making them fight a relatively irrelevant fight?


Cuz technically only one that would lose if they lost is AS. GSP can move back down to WW and no harm done. On the other hand... AS would be screwed if he lost. Well not screwed BUT he wouldnt be the p4p best.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Cuz technically only one that would lose if they lost is AS. GSP can move back down to WW and no harm done. On the other hand... AS would be screwed if he lost. Well not screwed BUT he wouldnt be the p4p best.


GSP would still lose immense credibility and enigma if he should lose.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Dan0 said:


> GSP would still lose immense credibility and enigma if he should lose.


would he though?

What does he really lose by being bested by a man naturally far larger than him (a guy at that considered to be the greatest p3p mma to date)

Maybe it would depend on the nature of the loss, but anything better than a hard KO and doubt GSP would lose any credibility.

In fact, perform well and even in defeat his stock cos rise (people would respect him for stepping up and giving a good account of himself)

I still would rather see Silva fight in the LHW division rather than this match.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

tkoshea said:


> There are so many great potential match ups for Silva at LHW, I don't understand why all the hype surrounds a potential match up with GSP when he could be pitted against the top stars in the LHW division.
> 
> I'd love to see him fight any of the following.. Rampage, Rashad, Shogun, Machida or Jones. He has already proved himself up at that weight by beating Griffin with ease and I wouldn't doubt his ability to beat any of those listed.


 whats not to understand?? the two most dominant fighters in the UFC (and prob UFC history) are a mere 1 weight class apart.

I dont understand so many ppl not wanting to see this fight. The two best fighters in completely different styles, the best grappler in MMA vs the best striker in MMA. 

The size advantage isnt a huge deal come fight night. If GSP bulks properly he has a good chance to win this fight with his style.

Also who says he cant just pull a BJ Penn if he loses and head back down to WW and keep defending his title.


I sincerely dont understand ppl that dont want to see this fight. Im guessing its the same ppl delaying Pacquiao vs Mayweather, i mean who wants to see the best 2 fighters in the world go at it while they are both are the top of their games??

Anderson used to fight at 170 btw. Stop with this size talk, he is a lanky MOFO not some huge muscular mofo.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

SonOfZion said:


> whats not to understand?? the two most dominant fighters in the UFC (and prob UFC history) are a mere 1 weight class apart.
> 
> I dont understand so many ppl not wanting to see this fight. The two best fighters in completely different styles, the best grappler in MMA vs the best striker in MMA.
> 
> ...


It's not that I don't want to see the fight, if the match up were made I would like any mma fan be pumped to see it.

My personal opinion is that the size difference is huge, I know they currently fight only one weight class apart but I don't think that reflects the actual difference between them.

To me I look at GSP and he (even when cut down for fights) looks big(ish) for his frame, I don't see much potential for extra bulk (that would result in increased performance)

Where as Anderson looks big even up at LHW and could easily pack mass on to his wirey frame to compete at HEavyweight.

I said in my post before this that GSP would not have much to lose in terms of his prestige.

It is just my personal opinion that this is something of a mismatch and I would be more interested in seeing Silva fight the best at LHW (as I would see them as more competitive match ups)....this is my reason for not being overly on this fight.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I agree with the majority of the thread in that if GSP and Anderson are both excited and motivated to either bulk up a bit or drop down a bit it shouldn't happen.

I also think the fight should be a catch-weight at 177.5 or something. Not fair to make Anderson drop to 170 nor is it fair to make GSP go all the way up to 185.

The height and reach difference in this fight would be enormous. GSP is a good 4-5 inches shorter lol.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

The size difference is too much, I don't think this is debatable. Silva is not lanky, he is a big bloke and cuts a lot to get to 185, he has a lot of room for more weight without sacrificing speed and movement.

You don't see people wanting GSP to fight Quinton Jackson or Shogun Rua, but Anderson walks around at a similar weight to them, and is actually taller than both of them.

GSP on the other hand, is well proportioned at 170 and I reckon you'd see differences in his performance at 185, let alone moving up 2 classes like Silva feasibly could.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

SM33 said:


> The size difference is too much, I don't think this is debatable. Silva is not lanky, he is a big bloke and cuts a lot to get to 185, he has a lot of room for more weight without sacrificing speed and movement.
> 
> You don't see people wanting GSP to fight Quinton Jackson or Shogun Rua, but Anderson walks around at a similar weight to them, and is actually taller than both of them.
> 
> GSP on the other hand, is well proportioned at 170 and I reckon you'd see differences in his performance at 185, let alone moving up 2 classes like Silva feasibly could.


 as i said, Anderson used to cut to 170, so how is the size that big a deal?? He has a very unique frame, he is very long and slender, he can put on or take off alot of weight.

Anderson should just drop to 170 so ppl will stop saying its such a big deal.

If Jackson could make 185, id like that fight but he cant. Shogun could prob make 185 and i like that fight too. 

Ppl acting like when Anderson cuts to 185 he is walking in a 230 or something silly. Or that he should be a HW, which is silly too. He is a big MW, size isnt the be all end all of MMA if they can both make 185 comfortablely then the fight SHOULD happen, for the fans, for the UFC and for the legacy of the sport.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

By all accounts Silva walks around at 230lbs, I wouldn't imagine GSP's weight to be anything close to that when out of training camp.

Reach and general size advantages are massive, Silva also has the advantage in speed/reaction for the stand up (even though GSP has good boxing skills)

It would be a massive fight, don't get me wrong. Their names alone would make it a huge event. I would just honestly rather see Silva tested against bigger guys not fighting someone smaller than those he regularly dismantles, even if that smaller guy is one of the best in the business.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

yes he may walk around out of shape at 230, what does that matter?? Im talking on fight night, what will the weight advantage be if GSP properly (does GSP ever not train or prepare properly???) gains weight and hits up 185.

What will the weight advantage be on fight night?? 10 pounds??? 15 pounds???


man, once GSP puts Anderson on his back (he will) that weight advantage will be negated. Lets make it happen and im backing GSP.

GSP is always hesitant about things, he is a fearful guy. The fear will motivate him to train and gain weight properly and come with the best gameplan possible. It would be a fun fight.


GSP is known to TD guys like Evans and Marquart in training all the time. Think he cant take down Anderson??? Think again!!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SonOfZion said:


> whats not to understand?? the two most dominant fighters in the UFC (and prob UFC history) are a mere 1 weight class apart.
> 
> I dont understand so many ppl not wanting to see this fight. The two best fighters in completely different styles, the best grappler in MMA vs the best striker in MMA.
> 
> ...


My main reasoning behind not being interested is that both the fighters don't seem keen. In every interview, the response is *never* one of enthusiasm. That right there is enough to put me right off.

Thats before considering the size difference.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Soojooko said:


> My main reasoning behind not being interested is that both the fighters don't seem keen. In every interview, the response is *never* one of enthusiasm. That right there is enough to put me right off.
> 
> Thats before considering the size difference.


 just offer them 5mil each + PPV % and put it in Texas Stadium or Rogers centre.

Watch how quickly they get excited.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

SonOfZion said:


> yes he may walk around out of shape at 230, what does that matter?? Im talking on fight night, what will the weight advantage be if GSP properly (does GSP ever not train or prepare properly???) gains weight and hits up 185.
> 
> What will the weight advantage be on fight night?? 10 pounds??? 15 pounds???
> 
> ...


There is more to fighting weight than just what you weigh on the night.

Its about natural strength and power.

Two fighters could each weigh 170 for example but one may be weight drained and weak at that weight while the other at his peak in terms of power and strength.

I think if you look at silva come a given fight night he is hardly shredded, he cuts effectively but has a massive frame, I seriously doubt he is 'out of shape' at 230 its just his natural weight and he shifts a lot.

I think this weght difference is just an indication that Silva is by far the bigger stronger man naturally, and I don't think he loses this when he cuts where as I also doubt GSP would struggle to gain effective mass i.e. the mass would not benefit his performance proportionately.

I think come fight night even if both fighters weighed a simlar amount Silva would still be the much bigger and stronger guy and I would give GSP little chance of winning (only if he could still effectively use his wrestling over 5 rounds somehow)

I am personally much more interested in seeing Silva step up in weight class and fight the likes of Shogun, Rampage, Machida, Evans and Jones. I think each of those fights would excite me more than seeing GSP/Silva...but that's just my perspective.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SonOfZion said:


> just offer them 5mil each + PPV % and put it in Texas Stadium or Rogers centre.
> 
> Watch how quickly they get excited.


True. The thing is, this is supposed to be THE mega super duper fight. That it would need $5million to get them up for it is, quite frankly, not hard-on inducing for me as a fan. I want to see GSP's eyes go wide and glazed over when asked about Silva. I want to hear Silva say, "It would be a honour"when asked about GSP. etc.

Instead, we get Meh. Which is how I feel about it.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah, i'm with Soo on this. The lack of excitement has never really had me too interested in this fight. I think that the concept of this fight is far more appealing than seeing the fight itself. Like has been mentioned Silva is one large guy. He looks less and less lanky everytime I see him in the octagon. I'm not sure if that's to do with age or a bulk programme, but he'd tower over GSP and it would look like more of a mismatch than people imagine. I love GSP but I think he is right to be hesitant in taking such a fight.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

yeah i saw this, i think GSP just doesnt want to move up, he can...but i think he wants to stay at WW, just like AS wants to stay at MW

theres no reason to believe that these guys are ''scared'' they are professional fighters, and the elite of the elite...its pretty silly to say either one of them is scared to fight, i just think they dont see it as a good buisness move...especially GSP because hes risking his whole legacy since he would stay at MW

BUT idk why GSP keeps focusing on the weight thing, hes looking big now! did any1 notice? hes probably already at 200 pounds now...he was 195 after the silva vs belfort ppv...

how much does he want to weigh? why would it take him 6 months to put on 5-10 pounds? he said he wanted to weigh about 205-210...he could easily put that on in less than 6 months, hes already slowly bulking up, every fight hes bigger...

it cant be the weight thing, i just think he really doesnt think this is a smart move at this point in time in his career, hes still young and has many years ahead, he could move up later, its AS' clock thats ticking

just give him okami, then give him JBJ or Shogun, im sure dana wouldnt mind making that fight and neither would AS, he has said he would fight whoever UFC asked him to...so book it man...once they see GSP doesnt want to move up, they will match him up witht he LHW champ..

they want a superfighter one way or another before AS retires


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Anderson should just shock the world and demand the fight at 170. Then he should double shock the world and challenge Cain Velasquez for his retirement match.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ACTAFOOL said:


> yeah i saw this, i think GSP just doesnt want to move up, he can...but i think he wants to stay at WW, just like AS wants to stay at MW
> 
> theres no reason to believe that these guys are ''scared'' they are professional fighters, and the elite of the elite...its pretty silly to say either one of them is scared to fight, i just think they dont see it as a good buisness move...especially GSP because hes risking his whole legacy since he would stay at MW
> 
> ...


Putting on the weight is one thing. Doing it and maintaining his explosiveness is another. IMO, he would not be at his best in his first fight at MW. Maybe 3 or 4 fights in. I'm sure GSP knows this hence his reluctance to fight Silva in his very first foray into MW, which is what Dana and the fans want. Its madness if you ask me.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

6:55-7:17 the part about Silva's weight, for those interested about this subject, straight from Ed Soares.








> “I apologize,” Silva said. “I worked hard in training to go four or five rounds. I dropped from 230 pounds to 205 and then to 185. I worked my butt off. I had a long camp preparing for the fight. I owe you guys in the media, the fans and everyone an apology. I was prepared, but it’s unfortunate what happened.”


Link



> “I’m used to training against bigger guys,” said Silva. A lot of people talk about moving up and down in weight,” he said. “*For me, it is a little difficult to cut weight to make 185, but I walk around at 215 to 220 pounds,* so for me to cut to 185, I do have to eat a little bit of a different diet, and do a little bit of a different type of cardio workout to get my weight down. *For 205, I just eat differently, and I don’t have to cut as much weight. But both 185 and 205 work fine for me.*”


Link

That is the weight issue regarding Silva. (and possibly GSP if they fight)

But, apart from that, from GSP's perspective, i believe there is something else to this whole situation. And it may be more important than the weight issue.

I believe this is a fight neither are too excited about, especially GSP. 
Not because he is scared or anything.
The main reason why GSP is not that excited about this fight *is because he just doesn't wanna fight at MW*! Simple as that imo.
I believe he has a decent shot of beating Silva honestly: his wrestling skills + ground game could make a possible fight between them look like Silva - Sonnen, without Silva submitting GSP of course.
I can only see GSP winning by decision, after a close fight and that would mean instant rematch.
And, again, i just don't think GSP is too excited od making a permanent move to MW, because, even if he were to beat Silva, *because he has the style to do it, i believe there are a lot of MW fighters who are more dangerous for GSP at MW than Silva is* - as crazy as it sounds: someone like Sonnen, who is bigger and stronger than GSP and has the same wrestling skills. I also consider Okami, Falcao or Palhares worse match-ups than Silva, for GSP.
If you wanna go against big/strong fighters like those, that means you have to get stronger also.
A lot of people just don't realise what a big difference is between the WW and the MW fighters, in terms of size and stregth. And i am not talking about the fighters' size at the weigh-ins. 
Compare the TOP 10 WW division with the Top 10 MW division and you will see what i am talking about.
A lot of MW fighters are former LHW fighters or guys who fought at LHW: Anderson, Belfort, Wanderlei, Stann, Munoz, Bisping plus other big guys like Marquardt, Palhares, Okami.
You can't find many fighters who dropped from MW to WW. Shields is somewhat of an exception. Plus Almeida and Kampmann.

GSP is doing an incredible job at WW! It's his fault the competition is so far behind him?! Everyone at WW should pick up the pace.
He has worked his ass off to become the fighter he is now. He is willing to fly all over the world to train with the best fighters/coaches, in every discipline.

He could do it like BJ: move up for this fight and if it doesn't go well, drop down to WW. No harm done.

I would be more interested in seeing Silva fight Okami, Palhares or Sonnen again.
Or, like in GSP's case, i would love to see him fight some of the guys at LHW.
Silva at LHW is more realistic than GSP at MW!

The only reason people want to see this fight is because:
- both guys dominate their division
- their styles are complete opposite
- they are considered the no.1 and no.2 P4P fighters in the world.
Personally - i think P4P means nothing. *It's just a marketing tool!*

Just an opinion!


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

guess this guy is too big to fight GSP too, he walks around bigger than Anderson, about same height and length aswell.











Does the world see that as a huge mismatch for GSP aswell??? Or would that only be if it was at 185??


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Anderson is naturally that weight that, not pumped up over years from weight training and such.

his strength and power are most likely reflected by his natural ability.

I started weight training after I finished thai boxing and I gained around 4 stone of muscle mass (more than 50lbs) and while obviously increased my strength/power at the movements I trained it really wouldn't translate to my power in a thai boxing ring in my opinion.

This is the same as GSP, I see him as being some what pumped up for his weight and if he increased more he would stand to lose as much in his speed and mobility as he would gain from extra weight/force to add to his game.

Anderson is natural (yes of course he has trained to increase his explosive power) but he his natural weight/power and potential to increase these are far beyond GSP.

I think Silva has a massive advantage of GSP on every level except wrestling, GSP's only chance as far as I could see would be to spend 5 rounds dominating the much bigger guy in competitive action (not the same as taking down rashad in training)

I wouldn't write him off totally, but I do still think it is a mismatch and not the most exciting option for SIlva interms of ufc matchmaking (aside maybe from a PR pov)

Anderson vs Shogun or Anderson vs JOnes would excite me for one a lot more than the prospect of GSP/Silva...but of course I would still get pumped to see the fight if it were signed (don't get me wrong)


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SonOfZion said:


> guess this guy is too big to fight GSP too, he walks around bigger than Anderson, about same height and length aswell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You only prove the point. GSP moving up to 185 and tackling somebody of the calibre of Johnson would be perfect. Tackling the P4P best fighter in the world in your first fight isn't.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

SM33 said:


> GSP seems unsure, good, hopefully more people will start to realise that this fight is not very plausible in terms of weight.


This. 

GSP is no match for Silva.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Soojooko said:


> You only prove the point. GSP moving up to 185 and tackling somebody of the calibre of Johnson would be perfect. Tackling the P4P best fighter in the world in your first fight isn't.


 Johnson is a WW is my point. But if he fought GSP ppl wouldnt be saying it was a crazy mismatch because of the size. They are in the same weight class.


I do agree that Silva being GSPs 1st fight at MW is a tall order. I also think Andersons weakness is GSPs strength so it makes it interesting. I think there are worse matchups for GSP at MW, guys that GSP will have trouble taking down, guys that could take GSP down. Anderson isnt one of those guys.

I dont think GSP would suddenly be a worse MMA wrestler if he gained a few pounds. I dont think the size difference is enough for Anderson to stop GSPs TDs. If you cant CONSISTENTLY stop GSPs TDs, you lose. I dont care if you are Anderson Silva.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SonOfZion said:


> Johnson is a WW is my point. But if he fought GSP ppl wouldnt be saying it was a crazy mismatch because of the size. They are in the same weight class.
> 
> 
> I do agree that Silva being GSPs 1st fight at MW is a tall order. I also think Andersons weakness is GSPs strength so it makes it interesting. I think there are worse matchups for GSP at MW, guys that GSP will have trouble taking down, guys that could take GSP down. Anderson isnt one of those guys.
> ...


Regardless of the weight thing... they dont want the fight. I really dont see what everybody wants here? To force GSP to fight at MW because we want him to? To de-legitimize the WW belt by abandoning it? Forgetting all weight issues, I really am not interested.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

One one hand, as a fan, I naturally would want to see this fight between the best p4p fighters today.

On the other hand, considering the weight difference, it is basically a very stupid idea.

A fight like this could have happended back in the day in PRIDE, where they didn't really care about huge weight differences. But from a fighters perspective I don't see that fight happen.

Too much to loose for GSP that is. The reach that Anderson has on him is insane.

I don't see it happen in the near future.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

limba said:


> Looks like we agree on something my friend.
> I was never a fan of this fight.
> But, if this fight were to happen, i believe GSP would need *at least 6 months *to bulk up properly. I would hate to hear excuses after the fight.
> 
> I am still laughing at the guy who said GSP vs Silva would be very possible for June or July this year...no bulk-up problem! LOL


I think GSP would need even longer. Its not a matter of building mass to make weight. He walks at 190ish. He could make weight tomorrow. The issue is raw strength. the GSP walking at 190 would get ragdolled by Silva on a basic strength level IMO. To be even close to match for Silva he'd need at the minimun as solid 20lbs more muscle, not mass, muscle. Would would take a very long time to build. 

Look at Stephan Struve. The guy talks about how hard he works to build strong powerful muscle instead of bulky wasteful mass. And he's still a string bean. 

I think 6 months is a very liberal quantity of time, IMO it would be more like 9 months of solid power lifting to build the strength and size to counter Silva (take him down, outgrapple him, hold him down, etc.), and another 2-3 to condition his cardiovascular and musculo-skeletal system, to maintain the explosiveness and endurance that makes WW GSP the MW GSP we think can hang with Silva.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

I've maintained the position that Anderson would destroy GSP for years now and I'm still on that train. Even if GSP bulks up he will still be a bulked up WW fighting a LHW, not to mention that LHW is arguably the greatest fighter of all time, it's not like GSP is going to be fighting a guy who's only ability is his size. The size just gives an amazing fighter an obvious advantage before the bell even rings, as if fighting Anderson isn't hard enough already when the sizes are equal. What GSP does at WW is WW, personally I don't even think GSP would beat Sonnen in a 3 rounder. GSP vs Anderson is a name vs name fight, in reality it's a mismatch.

I would be interested to see GSP fight at MW if Anderson moves up which he said he doesn't want to or if Anderson retires. It will also make the WW division alot more intriguing if GSP moved up. Assuming he beats Shields of course.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm a big GSP fan but this "I have a lot to lose" stuff is crap. He is moving up to fight not only a larger guy but the consensus p4p best. If he loses he can shrug his shoulders and everyone will say "Silva was bigger than him". He doesn't lose a belt, has a ready made excuse, he loses very little. Of course any loss affects your reputation a little but this is going to damage it the least possible amount. GSP is basically freerolling this fight compared to Silva who would not only have a belt on the line but "lose" far more credibility by losing to the smaller guy.

GSP should be dying for this fight, I don't understand his reluctance.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> I think GSP would need even longer. Its not a matter of building mass to make weight. He walks at 190ish. He could make weight tomorrow. The issue is raw strength. the GSP walking at 190 would get ragdolled by Silva on a basic strength level IMO. To be even close to match for Silva he'd need at the minimun as solid 20lbs more muscle, not mass, muscle. Would would take a very long time to build.
> 
> Look at Stephan Struve. The guy talks about how hard he works to build strong powerful muscle instead of bulky wasteful mass. And he's still a string bean.
> 
> I think 6 months is a very liberal quantity of time, IMO it would be more like 9 months of solid power lifting to build the strength and size to counter Silva (take him down, outgrapple him, hold him down, etc.), and another 2-3 to condition his cardiovascular and musculo-skeletal system, to maintain the explosiveness and endurance that makes WW GSP the MW GSP we think can hang with Silva.


Exactly. This idea that GSP can easily weigh 200 on fight night in his first foray into MW, against Anderson Silva, and be the same explosive GSP we know and love... is ridiculous. As if its that simple.

Thank you rodent ninja, for wording it so much better then I could.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Drogo said:


> I'm a big GSP fan but this "I have a lot to lose" stuff is crap. He is moving up to fight not only a larger guy but the consensus p4p best. If he loses he can shrug his shoulders and everyone will say "Silva was bigger than him". He doesn't lose a belt, has a ready made excuse, he loses very little. Of course any loss affects your reputation a little but this is going to damage it the least possible amount. GSP is basically freerolling this fight compared to Silva who would not only have a belt on the line but "lose" far more credibility by losing to the smaller guy.
> 
> GSP should be dying for this fight, I don't understand his reluctance.


I think a reason for it is because Georges really doesn't handle losses very well and when you lose to Anderson it usually isn't just a loss, often times it's a devastating and sometimes embarrassing loss. If Anderson were to hypothetically beat GSP in similar fashion to what he did to Forrest, Franklin, or even Vitor I think it would crush Georges mentally and emotionally even if he went back to WW.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Exactly. This idea that GSP can easily weigh 200 on fight night in his first foray into MW, against Anderson Silva, and be the same explosive GSP we know and love... is ridiculous. As if its that simple.
> 
> Thank you rodent ninja, for wording it so much better then I could.


Its not just about him putting on the weight, he has to be strong at the weight too (while maintaining his speed/agility and whatever other aspects of his game that could be compromised by a hefty weights bulking program)

I just think the fight is not competitive enough, I would expect Silva to walk through him (but you do have to respect GSP for the great champion that he is and give him an outside chance due to his outstanding wrestling skill set)

I think the overall better challenges for each from a fans point of view would be to see them both step up in weight class and try to replicate the dominance of their current divisions in a heavier weight class.

I'd much rather see both step up and win titles in new weight classes than fight each other.

Fight each other and we get one epic match up (one highly likely to be a major let down) but each could have several intriguing fights in a new weight class against the top guys if they stepped up.


----------



## Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

A friend of a friend kind of thing who knows St.Pierre was telling me he is very conflicted because of close friends in the middleweight division. Nate in particular he has a soft spot for and really believes Nate deserves to be champion one day.

At the same time he is battling his personal goal to go down as the best in his era and that is his sole reason for considering this gamble. The new pressure added by first the fans, and now Dana is actually not helping the situation because his management has started to campaign hard against the idea.

Weight is NOT the big issue, ask anyone who fights and has sparred with Georges. He is a very strong and solid 195lbs right now and has no problem throwing around Rashad. Weight is what might end up being used as the "public" reason for this fight not to happen.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

wow i really didnt realise it was that hard to put on 10 pounds of muscle:confused02:

if its needed so much time and effort then why the hell is there even talk about this fight happening? why would dana mention it? why would the UFC be planning it?

if this fight would only be possible in mid 2012 then i really dont understand why we are having this debate now, talk about blowing your load early

dana should have kept his big ass mouth shut:thumbsup:

when this fight truly can happen AS will have already beaten every other MW on the roster and beaten the LHW champ...theres really no point in this fight happening by then:confused03:


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

ACTAFOOL said:


> wow i really didnt realise it was that hard to put on 10 pounds of muscle:confused02:
> 
> if its needed so much time and effort then why the hell is there even talk about this fight happening? why would dana mention it? why would the UFC be planning it?
> 
> ...


People talk about it for the same reason they talked about Emelianenko vs Nogeuira, or Liddell vs W. Silva, or Tyson vs Ali. Its one of those massive "What ifs?"


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

tkoshea said:


> There are so many great potential match ups for Silva at LHW, I don't understand why all the hype surrounds a potential match up with GSP when he could be pitted against the top stars in the LHW division.
> 
> I'd love to see him fight any of the following.. Rampage, Rashad, Shogun, Machida or Jones. He has already proved himself up at that weight by beating Griffin with ease and I wouldn't doubt his ability to beat any of those listed.


It is because GSP and Silva are widely regarded as the #1 and #2 fighters in the world. Therefor the top 2 fighters interests a lot of people more than some of the top ranked LHW's right now.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Squirrelfighter said:


> People talk about it for the same reason they talked about Emelianenko vs Nogeuira, or Liddell vs W. Silva, or Tyson vs Ali. Its one of those massive "What ifs?"


well that i understand, what i mean is talk about this fight actually happening as if its going to happen, obviously it wont since its impossible in the time frame, at least this year, but ppl are talking as if its going down, by next year AS could have lost to somebody else

mma sites, mma programs, dana, every1 is talking about this fight happening if GSP gets past shields...when they shouldnt

point is, stop hyping the fight if its impossible for them to fight now:confused03:


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Even if hes not up for the fight with silva (due to the size differential) his reluctance to even consider moving up is very telling that this guy is not the "gamer" he would have his fans believe..This guy is not really driven by the spirit of competition, hes a fraud that has found his niche and will just ride the gravy train for as long as possible..

Even Dana (who loves money & has protected this yellah bastid for 2 years) finally owned up to his part and has admitted that this fight needs to happen and yella saint pier needs to man up already...

This match has been ripe since the day ufc100 ended.But when asked anout Silva, GSP "ummmmmed and ahhhhhhd" in the post fight interview, raisin red flags.Then anderson destroyed zuffas biggest cash cow at LHW which soured talks momentarily..This led us down the dan hardy and maia fights which never should've taken place and were disasters (esp marketing wise) Because of the lack of credible contenders at WW dana then holds the div ransom so GSP could have a rematch against that guy who just laid on daley (a wrestling novice) for 3 rounds doin jack sh!t.. 

Given all those stomping blocks the time has come again to schedule this fight with zuffa even adding hidden incentives in this yellah mofos favour and hes still tryin to sidestep this fight :smh: did he nt watch anderson's fights with lutter/sonnen?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Kreed said:


> Even if hes not up for the fight with silva (due to the size differential) his reluctance to even consider moving up is very telling that this guy is not the "gamer" he would have his fans believe..This guy is not really driven by the spirit of competition, hes a fraud that has found his niche and will just ride the gravy train for as long as possible..
> 
> Even Dana (who loves money & has protected this yellah bastid for 2 years) finally owned up to his part and has admitted that this fight needs to happen and yella saint pier needs to man up already...
> 
> ...


Rubbish.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Kreed said:


> Even if hes not up for the fight with silva (due to the size differential) his reluctance to even consider moving up is very telling that this guy is not the "gamer" he would have his fans believe..This guy is not really driven by the spirit of competition, hes a fraud that has found his niche and will just ride the gravy train for as long as possible..
> 
> Even Dana (who loves money & has protected this yellah bastid for 2 years) finally owned up to his part and has admitted that this fight needs to happen and yella saint pier needs to man up already...
> 
> ...


No one who steps in a cage and fights at the elite levels of combat in front of millions of people is a "yellow mofo" don't be so ******* stupid.

GSP is a warrior, but he also has a life and a legacy to protect within the sport. He isn't just going to jump into a fight against a man significantly larger and stronger than him.

The money on the table would have to be right (why should he fight outside his weightclass when he could make money doing what he has been doing in his own division)

Maybe the UFC (and GSP himself) feel right now the best thing to do from a marketing and monetary point of view is to continue building on his success and fame but headlining events in Canada instead of rushing to the Silva fight (when there are other viable options to run with first)

Its already been mentioned that he would have to spend months getting up to a weight to fight silva, and to be comfortable at the weight he would probably have to have 1-2 warm up fights against bigger guys.

Plus we don't know how keen Silva or the UFC are to even have the fight, so its not fair (and plain stupid) to suggest GSP is a coward because the fight has not happened just because you feel it should have. It doesn't mean he is scared of the fight, nor that he would not take the fight.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Rubbish.


what, u dont think gsp is trying to duck this fight? perhaps u should try reading the OP post again..


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Kreed said:


> what, u dont think gsp is trying to duck this fight? perhaps u should try reading the OP post again..


So... by your logic, if they interview Shogun and ask him if hes interested in fighting Cain, he would be a yellow p*ussy if he says no?

Like I said... Rubbish.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

tkoshea said:


> No one who steps in a cage and fights at the elite levels of combat in front of millions of people is a "yellow mofo" don't be so ******* stupid.
> 
> GSP is a warrior, but he also has a life and a legacy to protect within the sport. He isn't just going to jump into a fight against a man significantly larger and stronger than him.
> 
> ...


truth:thumbsup:

is laughable to think that any guy who stepts into the cage is a coward let alone one of THE p4p best fighters in the world, if not THE best...

show the man the respect he deserves

AS isnt really into this fight either, doesnt mean hes a coward also


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

ACTAFOOL said:


> truth:thumbsup:
> 
> is laughable to think that any guy who stepts into the cage is a coward let alone one of THE p4p best fighters in the world, if not THE best...
> 
> ...


Again, I'm a huge GSP fan but the fact is GSP has said multiple times in interviews that he isn't just being interested in being champion but that he wants to be the best of all time, build a legacy, etc. 

If that is true, then THIS IS THE FIGHT to do it. There will never be another chance in his career to cement a legacy like beating Silva. The two of them are the clear #1 and #2 guys in MMA and they are close enough in weight to fight. 

If GSP wins this fight there is no argument, he is the #1 fighter in the world. For someone who supposedly wants to leave a mark on MMA, how else could you leave a bigger mark? I'm really dissapointed that he isn't trying harder to make this fight happen. 

As for the "don't want to fight team mates/get in Nate's way" stuff I don't want to start that argument again but my position is that a professional should be prepared to fight team mates and any ducking of fights because of that means that those team mates simply don't know what a professional is.

Cmon GSP, don't let me down like this. I believed you when you said you wanted a legacy, now show me.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Drogo said:


> Again, I'm a huge GSP fan but the fact is GSP has said multiple times in interviews that he isn't just being interested in being champion but that he wants to be the best of all time, build a legacy, etc.
> 
> If that is true, then THIS IS THE FIGHT to do it. There will never be another chance in his career to cement a legacy like beating Silva. The two of them are the clear #1 and #2 guys in MMA and they are close enough in weight to fight.
> 
> ...


Are you seriously suggesting that going down as the best WW ever is not enough of a legacy? Since when is dominating a division in the toughest MMA organization in the world, not enough?

If GSP rules the WW division for another 5 years, I seriously don't think the history books will give a shite that he didn't face Silva.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> Are you seriously suggesting that going down as the best WW ever is not enough of a legacy? Since when is dominating a division in the toughest MMA organization in the world, not enough?
> 
> If GSP rules the WW division for another 5 years, I seriously don't think the history books will give a shite that he didn't face Silva.


I'm not suggesting it, GSP is. He has said he isn't content with just being champion. I want him to be consistent. If he means what he says, then this should be the fight he is looking for. I'm a huge fan of his, I'm not bashing him but I'd like to see him stand behind his words.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Drogo said:


> I'm not suggesting it, GSP is. He has said he isn't content with just being champion. I want him to be consistent. If he means what he says, then this should be the fight he is looking for. I'm a huge fan of his, I'm not bashing him but I'd like to see him stand behind his words.


He said he wants to be the best. If Frankie Edgar said that, would you assume it means he wants to fight anybody within 20 pounds of him? No. It means he wants to be the best in his division. Ive never once heard GSP say anything about "the best" meaning him taking on MW's. Hes spoken on occasion about moving up, but has always been adamant that it would be a slow process.

Is this how it should be? Should any dominant champion always be looking to move up in weight otherwise the fans will consider their legacy tarnished?


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

It seems GSP is a victim of his own success.

Its not enough for him to be a dominant champion and defeat all comers over a number of years?

He has said he wants to be the best and fight the best, maybe that means he is not content to just hold the belt and be spoon fed easy challengers....he wants to defeat the best guys out there (hence Shields being brought over from Strikeforce)

He has never said he would not face Silva, he has just made points about the practicalities of the fight coming to pass. I am sure he would not duck the challenge and he is not scared of it, he just is aware of the difference in weight, his other options and the effort it would take (and the other elements that would need to be in place) for the fight to occur.

Respect the man for all he has done and is continuing to do, he is a great champion. Its silly to down play his success because he has not already or is not pushing hard (overtly) to fight someone who outweighs him by so much and is of the standard of Anderson Silva.

Sometimes I think people watch too much WWF and see these comparatively small guys fighting giants and think arranging a fight like GSP/Silva is as simple as signing the papers and dong a normal training camp ready to fight in June.


----------



## JohnnyCrisp22 (Oct 26, 2009)

This fight is never going to happen.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

tkoshea said:


> It seems GSP is a victim of his own success.
> 
> Its not enough for him to be a dominant champion and defeat all comers over a number of years?
> 
> ...



I guess fighting guys like Penn and Hughes were like WWF matches too.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

MrObjective said:


> I guess fighting guys like Penn and Hughes were like WWF matches too.


The difference in natural size and weight between GSP and either of Penn/Hughes does not compare to difference between himself and Silva.

What is your point, I'm not even being rude, I am not sure I understand what you are trying to say


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

tkoshea said:


> The difference in natural size and weight between GSP and either of Penn/Hughes does not compare to difference between himself and Silva.
> 
> What is your point, I'm not even being rude, I am not sure I understand what you are trying to say


Silva was fighting at WW before the UFC. He's just a tall lanky individual, who I would bet has significantly higher BMI than GSP as well. 

If it was like Kendall Grove, i'm sure GSP and his fans wouldn't care. Basically it's just because Anderson Silva is too good.

And if we're talking size (especially width, height), Penn and Hughes - GSP's greatest victories were against much smaller opponents. Also GSP is thicker and longer than most MWs. So it's a BS argument.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

MrObjective said:


> Silva was fighting at WW before the UFC. He's just a tall lanky individual, who I would bet has significantly higher BMI than GSP as well.
> 
> If it was like Kendall Grove, i'm sure GSP and his fans wouldn't care. Basically it's just because Anderson Silva is too good.
> 
> And if we're talking size (especially width, height), Penn and Hughes - GSP's greatest victories were against much smaller opponents. Also GSP is thicker and longer than most MWs. So it's a BS argument.


I know all about Silva and his previous fighting weights.

He has a huge frame which has developed naturally with age (not pumped up unnatural muscle) 

He cuts down well and can fight at lighter weights but this does not detract from his God given physical advantages over a man like GSP.

As of right now (not where he fought 6+ years ago) the guy is a 220-230 naturally who can comfortably cut to a wegight 205lbs and still be at his fighting weight i.e. fully fit ready for action (and this a weight still bigger than GSP walk around weight)

He cuts further than this to make the MW limitation but he does so without becomng drained or weak at the weight. He is still naturally much bigger and stronger than GSP, who has a small frame and seems to have be at around the peak of which his frame would handle mass wise while still containing optimal performance.

I am not saying they are so far apart weight wise it is stupid to even entertain the notion of them fight (like BRock vs Penn for example), clearly they could fight and it could be competitive (with the right game plan and some luck)

BUt you are looking at two marquee fighters from different weghtclasses, the bigger one is also pretty much massive for his weight class and could even step up further (hence being 2 classes above his potental opponent) its not a simple decision for a man like GSP to just say "let's get it on" and go prepare for the fight.

He would have to consider his own weight, how much bulk he would need, how much he could put on while still being at the top of his game (weight gain does not always translate into equal amounts of extra power/strength)

He has his own agenda at MW to worry about, he is being asked about a fight with Silva while he has a fight with Shields coming up yet people are critising him for not looking past Shields.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

And yes, it was already mentioned by myself and others that a major factor was Anderson Silva's ability as a fighter.

I said it is foolish to give away so much weight to someone of that level, not only would he be the much smaller, weaker guy naturally he would be fighting someone who is rightly considered the best mma fighter there has ever been (they say a good big guy beats a good little guy)

What is your point about Anderson being too good? everyone already alluded to what you said.

The same with GSP being thick/big for his weight class, that is why I said he is already at the peak of his potential for functional muscle on his frame (he is pumped up to be at his current fighting weight and already hardly needs to cut, and as such has less potential to move up in weight class naturally)

Both your key points to suggest the weight discussion is 'bs' are simply points myself and others have already made.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

MrObjective said:


> Silva was fighting at WW before the UFC. He's just a tall lanky individual, who I would bet has significantly higher BMI than GSP as well.
> 
> If it was like Kendall Grove, i'm sure GSP and his fans wouldn't care. Basically it's just because Anderson Silva is too good.
> 
> And if we're talking size (especially width, height), Penn and Hughes - GSP's greatest victories were against much smaller opponents. Also GSP is thicker and longer than most MWs. So it's a BS argument.


Can GSP make 205 and not look out of place ? no he cant 

Silva can STFU.











I cant even imagine what GSP would look like here.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

As for Matt Hughes being a 'much smaller guy' 

Is there really a massive size difference between GSP and Hughes? (I'm pretty sure it is not close to Silva's advantage over GSP)


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

tkoshea said:


> As for Matt Hughes being a 'much smaller guy'
> 
> Is there really a massive size difference between GSP and Hughes? (I'm pretty sure it is not close to Silva's advantage over GSP)


MrObjective who is one of the biggest Silva nuthuggers on the site , will say outlandish things so dont take to much notice.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

tkoshea said:


> As for Matt Hughes being a 'much smaller guy'
> 
> Is there really a massive size difference between GSP and Hughes? (I'm pretty sure it is not close to Silva's advantage over GSP)


Dana always looks like a horny stalker when guys are facing of....:sarcastic12:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

yep as i said silva should take super fights at lhw and focus on challengers like falcao,sonnen,okami in his own div, gsp is better being king of his own div as well, just give me the rua/jones vs silva superfight(s) and ill be happy


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> MrObjective who is one of the biggest Silva nuthuggers on the site , will say outlandish things so dont take to much notice.


Perhaps his biggest fan because he is the greatest MMA fighter of all time, a fighter and a natural. Still don't buy the size excuse.

It's funny though how polls have had GSP V.S. Silva are like 50/50. At least i'm not a liar about who would I think would win.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Damn.....I missed a great debate. But maybe it goes one for more.



Squirrelfighter said:


> *I think GSP would need even longer. Its not a matter of building mass to make weight. He walks at 190ish. He could make weight tomorrow. The issue is raw strength. the GSP walking at 190 would get ragdolled by Silva on a basic strength level IMO.* To be even close to match for Silva he'd need at the minimun as solid 20lbs more muscle, not mass, muscle. Would would take a very long time to build.
> 
> I think 6 months is a very liberal quantity of time, IMO it would be more like 9 months of solid power lifting to build the strength and size to counter Silva (take him down, outgrapple him, hold him down, etc.), and another 2-3 to condition his cardiovascular and musculo-skeletal system, to maintain the explosiveness and endurance that makes WW GSP the MW GSP we think can hang with Silva.


Good points!



HitOrGetHit said:


> *It is because GSP and Silva are widely regarded as the #1 and #2 fighters in the world.* Therefor the top 2 fighters interests a lot of people more than some of the top ranked LHW's right now.


P4P is an extremely poweful marketing tool.
In fact that's the only thing it is: pure marketing.
That's why Dana/UFC use it everytime they promote one of GSP's and/or Silva's fights.
P4P is a flaw!



Soojooko said:


> So... by your logic, *if they interview Shogun and ask him if hes interested in fighting Cain, he would be a yellow p*ussy if he says no?*
> 
> Like I said... Rubbish.





Soojooko said:


> He said he wants to be the best. If Frankie Edgar said that, would you assume it means he wants to fight anybody within 20 pounds of him? No. It means he wants to be the best in his division. Ive never once heard GSP say anything about "the best" meaning him taking on MW's. Hes spoken on occasion about moving up, but has always been adamant that it would be a slow process.
> 
> Is this how it should be? *Should any dominant champion always be looking to move up in weight otherwise the fans will consider their legacy tarnished?*


Smart man!



Kreed said:


> Even if hes not up for the fight with silva (due to the size differential) his reluctance to even consider moving up is very telling that *this guy is not the "gamer" he would have his fans believe.*.This guy is not really driven by the spirit of competition, hes a fraud that has found his niche and will just ride the gravy train for as long as possible..


Your post is very subjective.
And imo, presents a lot of ideas i consider stupid.


> "Not the gamer...."


 - you're right, he's not a gamer. He's one of the best Mixed Martial Artists in the world atm.



Kreed said:


> This guy is not really driven by the spirit of competition


- because, in your eyes, that would mean to fight who you like, right?! GSP doesn't have a competitive spirit, because he doesn't want to move up and test himself?! If GSP were to fight/beat Anderson, make him fight a LHW, right? Maybe Griffin?! If he fights/beats Silva, who beat Griffin - that means GSP could fight Griffin also. If not - he's not a competitor in your eyes.



Kreed said:


> Even Dana (who loves money & has protected *this yellah bastid* for 2 years) finally owned up to his part and has admitted that this fight needs to happen and *yella saint pier needs to man up* already...


Either your sense of humor is broken or you have no idea what you are talking about.



Kreed said:


> This match has been ripe since the day ufc100 ended.But when asked anout Silva, GSP "ummmmmed and ahhhhhhd" in the post fight interview, raisin red flags.Then anderson destroyed zuffas biggest cash cow at LHW which soured talks momentarily..This led us down the dan hardy and maia fights which never should've taken place and were disasters (esp marketing wise) Because of the lack of credible contenders at WW dana then holds the div ransom so GSP could have a rematch against that guy who just laid on daley (a wrestling novice) for 3 rounds doin jack sh!t..
> 
> Given all those stomping blocks the time has come again to schedule this fight with zuffa even adding hidden incentives in this yellah mofos favour and hes still tryin to sidestep this fight :smh:


Bullshit!



Kreed said:


> did he nt watch anderson's fights with lutter/sonnen?


Did you?!

Question: why do YOU wanna see GSP vs Silva?!
And please don't give me the same bullshit you wrote before: Zuffa, bad marketing and other crappy reasons.
The reasons why YOU wanna see this fight happen. That's all.


----------



## skinnyBIGGS (Jul 2, 2010)

SM33 said:


> GSP seems unsure, good, hopefully more people will start to realise that this fight is not very plausible in terms of weight.


BJ ffaught at HW against machida the weight thing is non factor since AS isnt going to dry hump him for 5rounds , GSP seen something about the last fight that made him think very carefully as he doesnt want a last fight to be a highlight reel of him being KOED . Seriously if there was talks about p4p kings and your really in it to solidify a legacy as a p4p champion move around in weight every other title holder penn , anderson silva moved up and down yet GSP has yet proved he is even worthy of a p4p consideration . break down all GSP oppents and silva would trump them all if he droped weight soo it really puts things in perspective and we alll know to well how the ufc likes to hype non contenders as these guys that have been tearing shit up . GSP poster champion and will always be one , ohh and a performance enhancing greaser since you nutt huggers claim since it wasnt illegal therefore it was ok lol


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

skinnyBIGGS said:


> BJ ffaught at HW against machida


BJ was 190 lbs heay in that fight.
Lyoto was at the beggining of his career and BJ was already juggling with his weight. Fought at WW and MW before hte Machida fight.

And bringginf BJ in this thread is irrelevant.
We're talking about something else.

_And it's "fought" not "faught"._



skinnyBIGGS said:


> the weight thing is non factor since AS isnt going to dry hump him for 5rounds , *GSP seen something about the last fight that made him think very carefully* as he doesnt want *a last fight* to be a highlight reel of him being KOED.


Steven Seagal, right?!
And what last fight are you talking about?!
Is GSP retiring after this and we don't know it?!




skinnyBIGGS said:


> Seriously if there was talks about p4p kings and your really in it to solidify a legacy as a p4p champion move around in weight every other title holder penn , *anderson silva moved up and down*


Anderson didn't move up. He was already up. Don't you understand that?! He has the frame and weight of a LHW. For him it's more of a problem to make MW than LHW. Because he is 220-225 lbs between fights.
He can fight in both divisions.



skinnyBIGGS said:


> yet GSP has yet proved he is even worthy of a p4p consideration.


I would say the same thing about you posting here...



skinnyBIGGS said:


> break down all GSP oppents and silva would trump them all if he droped weight soo it really puts things in perspective and we alll know to well how the ufc likes to hype non contenders as these guys that have been tearing shit up . GSP poster champion and will always be one , ohh and a performance enhancing greaser since you nutt huggers claim since it wasnt illegal therefore it was ok lol


Apart from your awful grammar, you are not making too much sense.
What perspective are you talking about, when you can't really express a coherent one?!
So: 
1. Silva will beat GSP's former opponents, proving what?!
2. GSP is a poster champion - who isn't?!
3. he greased, but was cleared by the commisions, proving nothing

My my....


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Ya ya it is the Safe thing to do. Safer for him to fight a MW when Anderson loses a fight or two and winding down his career at 40 or whatever.












The defining fight of his career won't ever come to fruition. He'll always be #2 to the Spider. 

Or #3 rather, to Spider and Fedor, who in the twilights of their career are taking the tough fights (i hope - Fedor anyway).


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MrObjective said:


> Ya ya it is the Safe thing to do. Safer for him to fight a MW when Anderson loses a fight or two and winding down his career at 40 or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, GSP could be fighting for another 6 years. To say he will always be #2 to Silva is madness. GSP is VERY good right now, and is getting better. I wouldn't dare presume where GSP will be in the GOAT rankings by the time he retires.

This debate keeps focusing on the size difference. Why bother? Shall I say it one more time???

THE *ACTUAL* FIGHTERS DONT WANT THIS SUPERFIGHT.

What kind of superfight doesnt interest the fighters? Do you guys know how ridiculous that sounds?

Enough of this malarkey. 

Game over. Finito. Telios. Kaput.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I read the first 3 pages of this thread and wanted to weigh in (pardon the pun). I have heard that GSP will not move back down to WW if he moves up to MW for the Silva fight. He has said the time and preparation it takes to properly put on the muscle mass isn't something that he'd consider dropping again after the fight. If he takes the fight at 185, that's where he stays - end of discussion. This means he gives up his title he's worked so incredibly hard to defend (I realize he wins rather "easily" on PPV - but the countless hours of training that goes into these bouts has to be considered) - and I don't believe he's ready to do that. Let's get past Shields first please. I'd love to see GSP/Silva as a fan of the sport, and for pure selfish "THIS IS AWESOME" reasons, but from a purist's perspective, it doesn't make all that much sense. 

That being said, I desparately want it to happen in some form before they get too old for it to be relevant. (I also don't think they'll continue fighting if either of them is anywhere close to irrelevant). 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Dude, GSP could be fighting for another 6 years. To say he will always be #2 to Silva is madness. GSP is VERY good right now, and is getting better. I wouldn't dare presume where GSP will be in the GOAT rankings by the time he retires.
> 
> This debate keeps focusing on the size difference. Why bother? Shall I say it one more time???
> 
> ...



The longest, most commented thread on this board is about GSP V Silva - started in like 2008. With a long voted poll thats about 50/50.


I always want to see the best VS the best. NOT two guys recycle a division. It was supposed to happen last summer, and it will likely happen this year.

I think Silva V Okami could happen as well - there was no reason to cancel it in the first place.. given the massive time gap and if needed, it would give GSP extra time he needs for nutrition and whatever. (I also think Okami will get his a$$ handed to him, but whatever - he's earned it)





> What kind of superfight doesnt interest the fighters? Do you guys know how ridiculous that sounds?


*When the fighters (or fighter**) think's he'll lose. * 

See David Haye, Fedor V Overeem saga, even Wandy (more recently though he didn't it with class).

I'm sure the Steelers would have rather played like the Panthers in the superbowl.


It's like some of my friends out here - Filipinos that would talked smack about Mayweather being inferior, but when it seemed close to Manny V Pacquiao come to fruition they completely changed their tone Manny fight him. It's called fanedom - and you're a victim. I want to see best VS best, GSP V Silva is it.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MrObjective said:


> The longest, most commented thread on this board is about GSP V Silva - started in like 2008. With a long voted poll thats about 50/50.
> 
> 
> I always want to see the best VS the best. NOT two guys recycle a division. It was supposed to happen last summer, and it will likely happen this year.
> ...


Nonsense. How can it be fanedom when I adore both these guys.

No. I am a fan of MMA. I am a fan of strong champions. The WW division needs GSP. Fitch. Alves. Koscheck. All the up and comers. They need him. Same with Silva at middleweight. these two are the pinnacle to aim for. the very top of the mountain. To remove either from their divisions is NOT something I want to see just yet.

Bloomin' heck... since when is dominating a division not enough?


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> *Nonsense. How can it be fanedom when I adore both these guys.
> *
> No. I am a fan of MMA. I am a fan of strong champions. The WW division needs GSP. Fitch. Alves. Koscheck. All the up and comers. They need him. Same with Silva at middleweight. these two are the pinnacle to aim for. the very top of the mountain. *To remove either from their divisions is NOT something I want to see just yet.
> *
> Bloomin' heck... *since when is dominating a division not enough?*


I think you may adore more - is them both winning and dominating, and their records, personalities and legacies.

When would be a good time? They've both cleaned out their divisions. 

I'm fan of sports at the highest level and the best fights happening.

If I saw names and records fighter histories and all (without knowing who Anderson Silva or GSP were, or caring about their legacies) - as a matchmaker, i'd be like, hey that looks like the best fight that I could possibly make.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MrObjective said:


> I think you may adore more - is them both winning and dominating, and their records, personalities and legacies.
> 
> When would be a good time? They've both cleaned out their divisions.
> 
> ...


If a fighter is so superb that he is unchallenged then thats a problem with the competition. Its something that they have to aspire to. I, personally, find a lot of romance in this scenario. So, maybe you are right. I adore the king-of-the-castle archetype.

I'm sorry. I really don't see what gives anybody the right to criticize a dominant champion because he doesn't want to go up in weight. He might not believe its possible for him to beat Silva right now. Does that make him yellow?

Like I said previously: Will we be insisting any fighter dominating thier division has to move up in weight otherwise they suck?

No. I enjoy 15 year unbeaten runs. Thats the stuff of legend. Superfights are fecking great, when they happen naturally. Not by pushing two reluctant fighters into it. 

I really just dont get it. Maybe I'm dumb. whatever. It baffles me.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> If a fighter is so superb that he is unchallenged then thats a problem with the competition. Its something that they have to aspire to. I, personally, find a lot of romance in this scenario. So, maybe you are right. I adore the king-of-the-castle archetype.
> 
> I'm sorry. I really don't see what gives anybody the right to criticize a dominant champion because he doesn't want to go up in weight. He might not believe its possible for him to beat Silva right now. Does that make him yellow?
> 
> ...


I agree with you bud. It really isnt fair for GSP to be asked to move up to fight the best fighter in the world. Thats like being set up for failure.

GSP is the BEST WW in the world. Lets keep it that way.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I really hope GSP isn't forced into this fight by anyone other than himself. He has so much more to lose than he does gain... and yes I am a HUGE Anderson Silva fan.. but be that as it may, bias or not Anderson is just a much bigger man than the very natural 170 pounder GSP is.

He should not be forced to move up in weight for this supposed "super fight" just because he is so much more advanced than every other WW. Jon Fitch, Thiago Alves, Dan Hardy all looked bigger than him at his own weight class... hell Koscheck looked to be about the same size if not a little bigger as well. My point is, don't expect GSP to move up... expect everyone at 170 to step up.


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

The fight doesn't need to happen, Anderson still has challenges at 185, I don't understand why he doesn't fight Okami as Georges takes time to put the weight on it'll take to move to 185.

I'm not a fan of either guy so the fight doesn't interest me, I hope it doesn't happen though as Okami's had his title shot held off on long enough.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> No. I enjoy 15 year unbeaten runs. Thats the stuff of legend. Superfights are fecking great, when they happen naturally. Not by pushing two reluctant fighters into it.


Couldn't of said it better myself man. +rep


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

BrianRClover said:


> My point is, don't expect GSP to move up... expect everyone at 170 to step up.


Exactly!!!!!
+


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I really hurts too see GSP talking like that. He literally destroy the biggest MMA fight in the history of the sport. :thumbsdown:

It really seems like GSP will ruin it..


I have to correct myself from my previous posts about this fight.. It sadly won't happen. At least not this year!



If GSP somehow get's his act together, then maybe.. but unless he refuses to challenge the only guy he should challenge.. then well thats how it is :thumbsdown:

His Legacy will be hurt if he really bags down like this!


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

sorry but I still don't get how people can get worked up about GSP when he will NOT take this fight.

First and foremost he is an athlete and he should not care about bringing fans "superfights". I am not saying I do not want to see GSP vs Silva at all, but the integrity of the fighter comes first.

If he doesn't want this fight, this will not tarnsih anything. He is still one of the best ever period.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Hennessy said:


> sorry but I still don't get how people can get worked up about GSP when he will NOT take this fight.
> 
> First and foremost he is an athlete and he should not care about bringing fans "superfights". I am not saying I do not want to see GSP vs Silva at all, but the integrity of the fighter comes first.
> 
> If he doesn't want this fight, this will not tarnsih anything. He is still one of the best ever period.


GSP is one of the greatest fighters this world has every seen. He is SO MANY levels above everybody else he faces, it's not even funny anymore. GSP is that great!

And if you are that great, your position is to challenge guys who are bigger, taller better. And he is this position right now. 

In all combat Sports, there was never somebody who was that dominating who didn't move up in weight. You won't ever see this phenomena in any other combat sport including MMA. Look at how many devision Manny Paquiao fought! This is what makes somebody a Legend.

IF GSP refuse to do that.. then well his Legacy will get punished pretty badly for the rest of his life. 

There are only very few fighters who ever get into this position and GSP is one of them. GSP should challenge the only guy there is to challenge wich just happens to be Anderson Silva.

This is tough I know, but there is no way around it other then retirement!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Silva is one of the greatest fighters this world has every seen. He is SO MANY levels above everybody else he faces, it's not even funny anymore. Silva is that great!
> 
> And if you are that great, your position is to challenge guys who are bigger, taller better. And he is this position right now.
> 
> ...



*Fixed*.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> *Fixed*.


Silva already did all this. He doesn't have to do it twice! He made Forrest look like a child in there who is a HW and now once again a top 5 LHW in the World.

GSP doesn't even have to fight Silva in his first fight, but it's his only option to move up or he needs to retire.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Silva already did all this. He doesn't have to do it twice! He made Forrest look like a child in there who is a HW and now once again a top 5 LHW in the World.
> 
> GSP doesn't even have to fight Silva in his first fight, but it's his only option to move up or he needs to retire.


I read what you are saying, as suggesting that a fighter should always look to test thier absolute limits. GSP is seemingly not pushing himself at WW. I would argue Silva is not pushing himself at MW or LHW. What does Silva need to do to find his limits?

You said...



> And if you are that great, your position is to challenge guys who are bigger, taller better.


How does GSP = the above, as far as Silva is concerned? Bigger? no. Taller? no. Better? Debatable.

So... applying the same to Silva, he should be asking to fight Cain and Lesnar. Otherwise he should just retire. No?


Lets try another angle. If Lyoto had the LHW belt and had defended it 8 times, dominating all his opponents. If he says he doesn't want to challenge HW's, would you be disappointed?



I'm just debating Coops. Not trying to pick a fight at all. Its an interesting topic.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I read what you are saying, as suggesting that a fighter should always look to test thier absolute limits. GSP is seemingly not pushing himself at WW. I would argue Silva is not pushing himself at MW or LHW. What does Silva need to do to find his limits?
> 
> You said...


Seems like you didn't read my post at all! Silva already did all this. He did went up in weight, he did fought guys bigger, taller, heavier then him. 

Your point in saying Silva should do this is wrong. He already did so because he had no competition left. Now, Silva had Sonnen ( who beat him until the very last minute ) he has Okami and on and on. 

When Silva felt he had no opponents left, he moved up in weight and fought a top 5 LHW.

This is what GSP needs to do now and it is his only option other then retirement.



> *How does GSP = the above as far as Silva is concerned? Bigger? no. Taller? no. Better? Debatable.
> 
> So... applying the same to Silva, he should be asking to fight Cain and Lesnar. Otherwise he should just retire. No?*
> 
> ...


Again Silva did the thing wich every dominat Champion has to do one day. Wich is moving up in WEIGHT and challenging himslelf against bigger, taller, heavier guys. So whats your point?

Even Lyoto after JUST winning the belt already called out Brock Lesnar!!! This is what every DOMINANT Champion needs to do one day move up and challenge himself.

This is the spirit of every Champion!

Or go into retirement as sad as this might sound!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Seems like you didn't read my post at all! Silva already did all this. He did went up in weight, he did fought guys bigger, taller, heavier then him.
> 
> Your point in saying Silva should do this is wrong. He already did so because he had no competition left. Now, Silva had Sonnen ( who beat him until the very last minute ) he has Okami and on and on.
> 
> ...


Granted. But, seeing how easily silva beat Griffen, then I would argue we wasnt challenged at all. So, in the warrior spirit, Silva should be seeking greater challenges... not fighting a WW.

Your logic is too one sided. Silva should be looking for harder and harder opponents. Hes stated hes staying at MW. Does that damage his legacy? Are you suggesting that fighting Griffen and Irvin is satisfactory in proving his greatness? How does Silva facing Griffen even remotely compare to GSP facing Silva? Incomparable.

I say, leave Silva at MW. Leave GSP at WW. Let them keen on destroying everybody. they are the pioneers that will forever set the standard for WW's and MW's. They dont want to fight. Neither of them. I respect them both enough to want whatever they want.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Granted. But, seeing how easily silva beat Griffen, then I would argue we wasnt challenged at all. So, in the warrior spirit, Silva should be seeking greater challenges... not fighting a WW.
> 
> Your logic is too one sided. Silva should be looking for harder and harder opponents. Hes stated hes staying at MW. Does that damage his legacy? Are you suggesting that fighting Griffen and Irvin is satisfactory in proving his greatness? How does Silva facing Griffen even remotely compare to GSP facing Silva? Incomparable.
> 
> I say, leave Silva at MW. Leave GSP at WW. Let them keen on destroying everybody. they are the pioneers that will forever set the standard for WW's and MW's. They dont want to fight. Neither of them. I respect them both enough to want whatever they want.


Agian, Silva did move up WHEN HE HAD NO COMPETITION LEFT ON HIS OWN WEIGHT!!!

Silva almost got beaten by Chael Sonnen at 185, now he has Okami as his next challenge and then maybe another one.

GSP right now, has ZERO challanges after the Shields fight. There is nobody left at all. So, he of course needs to challenge himself again and by doing so.. the only option is to Move up in weight. It just happens to be Anderson Silvas devision wich is tough, but like I said.. he does not have to fight Silva if he doesn't want to. But he needs to move up and fight a decent MW if he wants to keep fighting in this sport.

Or do Wrestling or something else. But just beating up guys who already demolished over and over again is very wrong. Nobody would accept this and wants to see this.

Give me one Champion in every combat sport out there, who was as dominating as GSP who seriously didn't move up in weight or went into retirement. Give me one name and I will stop debating this!

Of course, if Silva has no challenges left at MW like it was ones before.. then of course he needs to move up again or go into retirement. Thats his only option!

*Also why do smaller his fight against Forrest? Forrest walks around at 250lbs and his a decent sized HW. Forrest just lost his belt to Rashad, a fight he dominated in plus a win over Rampage and Shogun! Forrest was the best LHW there was at the time Silva moved up with the exception of the champ Rashad.* By saying this you just showed me what you want to achieve here..

You are just trying to find a reason for GSP to stay at his weight. There really is no acceptable reason and GSP knows that too. Every dominant Champion knows that!

LYoto called out The HW champ after he became LHW champion.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> You are just trying to find a reason for GSP to stay at his weight. There really is no acceptable reason and GSP knows that too. Every dominant Champion knows that!


There are plenty of acceptable reasons. Maybe not acceptable to you, but acceptable never the less. They are numerous and listed throughout this thread. You dont seem to really be accepting there is any argument at all. I cant debate with that.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> GSP is one of the greatest fighters this world has every seen. He is SO MANY levels above everybody else he faces, it's not even funny anymore. GSP is that great!
> 
> And if you are that great, your position is to challenge guys who are bigger, taller better. And he is this position right now.
> 
> ...


To be honest, Silva also started to seek the 'bigger weightclass' challange when he was 7-0, which GSP is right now I think, and he fought Irvin. What you are asking from GSP is to fight arguably the best p4p fighter who is bigger than him in his first MW fight. Somewhere down the line, yes, GSP should fight Silva, but as his first fight in MW? No. I think GSP should get a MW warmup fight. If GSP loses, then there really is no reason for him to fight Silva. If he wins, well then it's a whole other ball game.


----------



## Ciaci (Feb 9, 2011)

"wow i really didnt realise it was that hard to put on 10 pounds of muscle..."

With all due respect ACTAFOOL, do you work out? I mean, have you ever had your body composition / body fat measured, begun a weight training, diet and fitness regimen, and then seen exactly how long it takes to add quality lean body mass / muscle? It takes time. Adding muscle is a slow, laborious process.

GSP, being an ectomoprh, probably adds muscle more quickly than most. But I can tell you that adding 10-15 lbs. of quality lean body mass NATURALLY takes a lot of time. It is impossible to predict exactly how much time, but suffice it to say that it does not happen over night, even for someone as genetically gifted and ultra motivated as GSP.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> There are plenty of acceptable reasons. Maybe not acceptable to you, but acceptable never the less. They are numerous and listed throughout this thread. You dont seem to really be accepting there is any argument at all. I cant debate with that.


you just don't want to accept it that is all!

I gave you the chance to name me only one fighter in all combat sports out there who did not move up or went into retirement when he dominated everyone he faces at his own weight.

There is nobody, you and me we both know that. And we both know that GSP has only two options here.



Leed said:


> To be honest, Silva also started to seek the 'bigger weightclass' challange when he was 7-0, which GSP is right now I think, and he fought Irvin. What you are asking from GSP is to fight arguably the best p4p fighter who is bigger than him in his first MW fight. Somewhere down the line, yes, GSP should fight Silva, but as his first fight in MW? No. I think GSP should get a MW warmup fight. If GSP loses, then there really is no reason for him to fight Silva. If he wins, well then it's a whole other ball game.


You should read my other posts as well!

I said GSP does NOT need to face Silva when he doesn't want to do this. But he NEEDS to move up or hang them up. He could fight as many MW's as there are and wait until Silva is done.. or he can challenge him right now, right here.

but like everybody else, it's not his fault if he doesn't want to fight Silva in his first MW fight and I don't demand this from him at ALL. He can fight whoever, even a top 40 guy. But he needs to fight bigger guys and he needs to start now, because he doesn't have any competition left.

or like I said, do some Wrestling or just quit if you don't look for challenges.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> you just don't want to accept it that is all!
> 
> I gave you the chance to name me only one fighter in all combat sports out there who did not move up or went into retirement when he dominated everyone he faces at his own weight.
> 
> ...


Silva didnt go up to LHW and fight for the belt god damn it! He fought Irvin and then Forrest. The two things are so far apart. Why are you not demanding Silva fight Rua? Why not let GSP move up to MW and have a couple of fights first?

The double standards are astounding.

EDIT. Scrap that. You suggesting GSP should quit if he doesnt face Silva is simply ridiculous. I refuse to engage anymore.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Silva didnt go up to LHW and fight for the belt god damn it! He fought Irvin and then Forrest. The two things are so far apart. Why are you not demanding Silva fight Rua? Why not let GSP move up to MW and have a couple of fights first?
> 
> The double standards are astounding.
> 
> EDIT. Scrap that. You suggesting GSP should quit if he doesnt face Silva is simply ridiculous. I refuse to engage anymore.


You fail to realize my point and you missread my posts completely, plus you pay no attention to them at all.

GSP needs to move up.. he doesn't want to fight Silva? Thats absolutely ok. Thing is he needs to move up or retire. Nobody wants to see him beat up the same guys over and over again.. it's not what Champions do! If you have no challenge left, you go out and look for them. If you do not want to do this, you hang them up.

Everybody does so, Silva, BJ Penn.. they all did it, nobody forces you to fight the guy with the belt when you move up in weight. He can fight whoever there is, fact is he needs challenges just like every other dominant Champion out there in any other combat sport there is.

Manny Paquiou fought in how many divisions? Like 8 or 9?? He had no competition left, so he went out of his comfort zone and challenged himself. Thats just what ever real Champion does.

Or would it be ok for you if Aldo just continues to beat up the FW devision until he is 40? Hell No! He needs to challenge himself if there is nothing left, wich is too move up in weight. But you will find a way to debate this as well I guess.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> You fail to realize my point and you missread my posts completely, plus you pay no attention to them at all.
> 
> GSP needs to move up.. he doesn't want to fight Silva? Thats absolutely ok. Thing is he needs to move up or retire. Nobody wants to see him beat up the same guys over and over again.. it's not what Champions do! If you have no challenge left, you go out and look for them. If you do not want to do this, you hang them up.
> 
> ...


So, say GSP moved up to MW, fought.. one C level figher and a gatekeeper, then moved back to WW and announced he will never fight at MW again.. he will 'fix' his legacy in your eyes?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Leed said:


> So, say GSP moved up to MW, fought.. one C level figher and a gatekeeper, then moved back to WW and announced he will never fight at MW again.. he will 'fix' his legacy in your eyes?


No he needs to fight at least one A Level guy to do so! A top 5 MW would do this for him yes and yes, it doesn't have to be Anderson at all.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> No he needs to fight at least one A Level guy to do so! A top 5 MW would do this for him yes and yes, it doesn't have to be Anderson at all.


Do you consider Griffin an A level fighter?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Leed said:


> Do you consider Griffin an A level fighter?


Like I said in my previous posts! Griffin just lost the LHW belt when Anderson challenged him. Of course he was A level! More then that and he still is a top LHW. Dominated Rashad in there fight too, beat Rampage, Shogun and won the Title.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

I agree with cooper, GSP should move up and test himself. it doesn't have to be anderson for the 1st fight, or even at all. but i don't want to seem him fighting and crushing the same guys over and over. or fighting guys who are hyped up because there is no one else (like what happened to anderson).

side note, i'm a gsp fan, but i'm starting to think he's more of an athlete than a figher


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

GSP is 29. He could be fighting at the top of his game for another 10 years. To suggest he will be fighting the same dudes at WW all that time is so short sighted that I don't really know how to respond! Madness, I tell you! lol

You know what? Who cares. If these two want to make the fight, I'm happy for them. If they dont, I'm happy for them. thats the long and short of it as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko;1375734[B said:


> ]GSP is 29. He could be fighting at the top of his game for another 10 years. To suggest he will be fighting the same dudes at WW all that time is so short sighted that I don't really know how to respond to that.[/B]
> 
> You know what? Who cares. If these two want to make the fight, I'm happy for them. If they dont, I'm happy for them. thats the long and short of it as far as I'm concerned.


Nobody even said that! Fact is there is no Challenge at all for him right now.. even if would like to see him fight guys like StunGun, Rick Story, Mike Pierce, BJ Penn (ones again), Mike Pyle or whoever there might be. The point is there is no challenge left.. not that there are no fighters left to fight. There is just no Challenge!

I really thought Koscheck would push him to the limit.. hell was I wrong.

GSP is that great and when you are that great you have two options left at this steak of your career. No more then two!


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Nobody even said that! Fact is there is no Challenge at all for him right now.. even if would like to see him fight guys like StunGun, Rick Story, Mike Pierce, BJ Penn (ones again), Mike Pyle or whoever there might be. The point is there is no challenge left.. not that there are no fighters left to fight. There is just no Challenge!
> 
> I really thought Koscheck would push him to the limit.. hell was I wrong.


No challange for GSP but what about guys you just mentioned? If you were a fighter, how would you feel if the UFC would take away the chance for you to fight the best? You think those guys also think that GSP would run through them? If they would, what's the point of fighting anyways? You are looking at this situation only from GSP's point of view.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Nobody even said that! Fact is there is no Challenge at all for him right now.. even if would like to see him fight guys like StunGun, Rick Story, Mike Pierce, BJ Penn (ones again), Mike Pyle or whoever there might be. The point is there is no challenge left.. not that there are no fighters left to fight. There is just no Challenge!
> 
> I really thought Koscheck would push him to the limit.. hell was I wrong.


Same goes for Silva at MW. We can go round and round all night Coops, my old mukker. Silva going up and fighting Griffen before dropping back down to MW and staying there? Thats the equivalent of GSP going up to MW, fighting Rich Franklin, and then going back to WW. If GSP did that would, you stop moaning about it?? No, you wouldnt.

Every argument you use as to why GSP should move up, can be applied to Silva.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Leed said:


> No challange for GSP but what about guys you just mentioned? If you were a fighter, how would you feel if the UFC would take away the chance for you to fight the best? You think those guys also think that GSP would run through them? If they would, what's the point of fighting anyways? You are looking at this situation only from GSP's point of view.


Of course I do! Because only GSP is that great and if you can't figure that out by your own.. I tap out!



Soojooko said:


> Same goes for Silva at MW. We can go round and round all night Coops, my old mukker. Silva going up and fighting Griffen before dropping back down to MW and staying there? Thats the equivalent of GSP going up to MW, fighting Rich Franklin, and then going back to WW. If GSP did that, would, you stop moaning about it?? No, you wouldnt.
> 
> Every argument you use as to why GSP should move up, can be applied to Silva.


No same does not apply to Silva :confused05: How many times still?

I told you what Silva did what he has done! The only thing GSP needs to do is do the same and look for challenges.

but here as well.. I have enough.. I tap out!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Of course I do! Because only GSP is that great and if you can't figure that out by your own.. I tap out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said GSPs only challenge left is Silva. Now you are saying him having any fight at MW will do.

Which is it?


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> GSP is 29. He could be fighting at the top of his game for another 10 years. To suggest he will be fighting the same dudes at WW all that time is so short sighted that I don't really know how to respond! Madness, I tell you! lol


I guess maybe Rick Story if he beats up Thiago Alves. There is no one else for years. The contenders will be GSP V Fighter X 2 or 3 over and over for a while.

Gotta agree with BobbyCooper

29 is about the time Anderson made the jump to commit to MW. Maybe like a Mark Munoz or Chris Leben type would be good warm-up for GSP to settle in. Too bad he isn't a FIGHTER like Shogun, Hendo, Anderson, Couture, Shields or Penn and just be like - 'that's the best challenge, what the fans want? - bring it on.'

Give GSP some time to break in to MW, but he's gotta grow up and answer the question - yes or no - stop making excuses. When Silva was asked to drop down last year, he said he'd he would if that's what the fans wanted, he'd try. Though he is getting really old to make that kind of cut to 170.

Silva can fight Okami and Sonnen/Bisping in the mean time. It's just annoying with GSP dodging the question and laughing it off, changing his stance here and there from the past. Saying "I've got too much to lose."


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Of course I do! Because only GSP is that great and if you can't figure that out by your own.. I tap out!


Did you even understand what I meant? If I am a WW fighter, I want to fight the champ, and the champ is GSP, period. 
And if every fighter should seek for new challanges.. how is Silva seeking for challanges when fighting GSP instead of top LHW guys?


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Leed said:


> Did you even understand what I meant? If I am a WW fighter, I want to fight the champ, and the champ is GSP, period.
> And if every fighter should seek for new challanges.. how is Silva seeking for challanges when fighting GSP instead of top LHW guys?


Silva has..dabbled, I think he would of schooled all the champs right now (Including Shogun). I would bet if Machida takes a beat down is totally out of the picture at the hands of JBJ, Silva would be all aboard to take that fight next year. 

But GSP V Silva has been talk about for *YEARS*, like over 3 years. At first it was they have to prove they are the best. Both did that. Then the fight was going to happen, but called off because of Silva V Maia performance, Silva vindicated. It's time for the fight to happen.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

MrObjective said:


> Silva has..dabbled, I think he would of schooled all the champs right now (Including Shogun).



For the record, to me Shogun vs Silva is 100 times more interesting of a fight than GSP vs Silva.

I would LOVE to see that fight and seriously I don't know how to call it if it did happen.

Look back to the Shogun that beat Rampage and he is the best, most exciting mma fighter I have ever seen period! but Silva over the course of many years has been consistently the best mma fighter I have ever seen.

For me, Shogun and Silva are by far and away the best two fighters I have ever had the pleasure to watch and I would love to see them fight one another.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Ciaci said:


> "wow i really didnt realise it was that hard to put on 10 pounds of muscle..."
> 
> With all due respect ACTAFOOL, do you work out? I mean, have you ever had your body composition / body fat measured, begun a weight training, diet and fitness regimen, and then seen exactly how long it takes to add quality lean body mass / muscle? It takes time. Adding muscle is a slow, laborious process.
> 
> GSP, being an ectomoprh, probably adds muscle more quickly than most. But I can tell you that adding 10-15 lbs. of quality lean body mass NATURALLY takes a lot of time. It is impossible to predict exactly how much time, but suffice it to say that it does not happen over night, even for someone as genetically gifted and ultra motivated as GSP.


actually i do, it took me 1 year to put on 10 pounds of muscle, but it was all natural, i didnt even take supplements

i would imagine GSP takes many things to help gain weight, fighters gain weight all the time pretty fast, GSP is the only fighter i know that would take almost a full year to add 10 pounds of muscle


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

People are laughable , stop hating on GSP.

Of course Silva wants the fight he has every advantage , Size, reach and its his natural weight.

Meet in the middle or GTFO.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This is why I admire guys like Penn so much. 

He moves up 2 weight classes and fights the biggest, highest ranked fighters in the division, simply to test himself, where as you have GSP who has been saying no for a few years now, and even now is still not sure about it.

It's a smart, logical move for GSP to stay at WW, why move up to fight bigger guys? Logically/reasonably, I agree.

However, guys who will move up simply to test themselves or fight for the fans gain more respect from me, I just admire that need for challenge in a person.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

M.C said:


> This is why I admire guys like Penn so much.
> 
> He moves up 2 weight classes and fights the biggest, highest ranked fighters in the division, simply to test himself, where as you have GSP who has been saying no for a few years now, and even now is still not sure about it.
> 
> ...


That is also a very good point an so true. +rep
BJ Penn deserves all the credit for going up.

I just really think that the reach is immense between silva & GSP and I think is the main reason for him to not doing the fight against Silva.
silva is destroying guys left and right with the same reach, so this would be very risky.

But like I said, fighters that actually do this step like BJ are truly f'n great for doing this and testing themselves.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

M.C said:


> This is why I admire guys like Penn so much.
> 
> He moves up 2 weight classes and fights the biggest, highest ranked fighters in the division, simply to test himself, where as you have GSP who has been saying no for a few years now, and even now is still not sure about it.
> 
> ...


I completely agree. Theres plenty to admire in this kind of challenge. After all, the UFC was built on the David vs Goliath archetype.

BUT, I will not criticise a fighter if they choose not to. Especially a fighter as dominant as GSP. This is where I have the problem. People commenting on GSP... using terms like p*ussy and yellow... or insisting he retires unless he moves up? This kind of thing riles me. I will always defend a fighter under this kind of criticism.

And, as I pointed out to Cooper, why isnt Silva getting the same criticism? By comparison, Silva dabbling with Griffen at LHW is one million miles away from GSP taking on Silva. Yet, if GSP chooses to fight at MW a few times, but not fight Silva, I've no doubt everybody would be up in arms about it.

Lets not forget GSP is 29. Hes defended his belt 5 times. Its not like hes on a 6 year streak. Let him move up to MW when hes ready, not hurriedly because everybody is concerned Silva is about to retire soon. It is unfortunate Silva is at the end of his career.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

When I think about it, sometimes I want to see that "superfight" happen, sometimes I don't really.

I mean when you watch both guys, Silva is some sort of "natural" genuis, it seems that to him, fighting is like breathing, totally natural.

When you watch GSP, you see more work and intelligence, technique, perfect timing, but he doesn't seem as "natural" as a fighter than Silva and I believe this is why I don't see GSP winning that one, he can't really prepare for someone like Silva and I don't think his "conservative" fighting style is going to get him anywhere against AS.

Maybe he could try to "bore him out" like in the Demian Maia fight, and force AS to do foolish things to capitalize on, but even then, AS is as reactive as it gets. He's able to pull out KO power from virtually any position or move, out of nowhere, he did it on multiple occasions and this is what can beat GSP, if GSP can't plan, GSP can't win and in 4 and a half rounds a drugged Sonnen couldn't beat a wounded Silva.

I really am a fan of GSP but I don't see him standing a chance against AS, the more I think about it, the more I see AS winning this one in, as usual, spectacular fashion out-of-nowhere KO

something along the lines of a flying knee stopping a TD attempt, or maybe reproduce the KOS "jab fight" only with KO within the first 2 rounds once AS gets bored.

But if GSP can come back of a loss against AS, he'll be unstoppable, I see him winning a rematch against AS rather than a first.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> I completely agree. Theres plenty to admire in this kind of challenge. After all, the UFC was built on the David vs Goliath archetype.
> 
> BUT, I will not criticise a fighter if they choose not to. Especially a fighter as dominant as GSP. This is where I have the problem. People commenting on GSP... using terms like p*ussy and yellow... or insisting he retires unless he moves up? This kind of thing riles me. I will always defend a fighter under this kind of criticism.
> 
> ...


No, no, I don't feel GSP is afraid or anything, and even if he is, it's understandable - Silva is an amazingly skilled fighter who is larger, it's not something you wish to do (that's why most stay in their weight classes or cut down as far as they can).

I respect GSP for his skill and believe any fighter anywhere has the right to choose and decide where they fight, who they fight (as in, they shouldn't be forced to move up just cause they are amazing in their division), etc etc.

I'm just saying, when I see something like this, it instantly makes me think "this is why I love guys like Penn so much" - they will fight literally anybody just for the challenge. I admire this a great deal, and wish more fighters would do it, but again, it's their choice and there's no reason to insult them for it.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

M.C said:


> No, no, I don't feel GSP is afraid or anything, and even if he is, it's understandable - Silva is an amazingly skilled fighter who is larger, it's not something you wish to do (that's why most stay in their weight classes or cut down as far as they can).
> 
> I respect GSP for his skill and believe any fighter anywhere has the right to choose and decide where they fight, who they fight (as in, they shouldn't be forced to move up just cause they are amazing in their division), etc etc.
> 
> I'm just saying, when I see something like this, it instantly makes me think "this is why I love guys like Penn so much" - they will fight literally anybody just for the challenge. I admire this a great deal, and wish more fighters would do it, but again, it's their choice and there's no reason to insult them for it.


Agreed.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I completely agree. Theres plenty to admire in this kind of challenge. After all, the UFC was built on the David vs Goliath archetype.
> 
> *BUT, I will not criticise a fighter if they choose not to. Especially a fighter as dominant as GSP. This is where I have the problem. People commenting on GSP... using terms like p*ussy and yellow... or insisting he retires unless he moves up? This kind of thing riles me. I will always defend a fighter under this kind of criticism.
> 
> ...


Again, there are only very, very few fighters who reach a level like GSP. This is very uncommon and very special case, I clarify very special case! If you however reach such an extraordinary level, you have two choices to make and not more then two.

Either you go out and search for challenges, or you hang them up no matter how old you are! Those are the things wich unbeatable fighters have to do. You can not just continue to beat up fighters who don'T even belong in the ring with you. First nobody wants to see it and secondly it's just stupid. 
Nobody even wants to see the Jake Shields fight for example. You wanna tell me that GSP could just stay at WW? :thumbsdown:


Also please stop discrediting Silva's destruction of Forrest Griffin. I told you what Griffin has done at the time and how he became the LHW champion of the World with a frame of a HW.

The equal scenario for GSP would be to move up and fight Chael Sonnen. Chael same as Forrest dominated there title fight and still lost. A fight against Sonnen would do it!

Also if Chael after he fought GSP would lose 5 times via a submission, it wouldn't change a damn thing. GSP moved up and fought one of the best MW's in the world exactly what Anderson Silva has already done.

*Thats what such special cases like GSP and Silva, BJ Penn, Aldo (soon), Manny Paquiou, Oscar de La Hoya all had and have to do, because they are that great and they had only two choices to make and they choosed the right one wich is going up and looking for a Challenge!!!*


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> I completely agree. Theres plenty to admire in this kind of challenge. After all, the UFC was built on the David vs Goliath archetype.
> 
> BUT, I will not criticise a fighter if they choose not to. Especially a fighter as dominant as GSP. This is where I have the problem. People commenting on GSP... using terms like p*ussy and yellow... or insisting he retires unless he moves up? This kind of thing riles me. I will always defend a fighter under this kind of criticism.
> 
> ...


Is it so hard to fathom that due to the lutter/sonnen/henderson fights the ufc clearly saw what they wanted and are now puttin their biggest draw (arguably) who happens to be the best at what those fighters do, in a situation where he has nothing to lose?

They dont want him facing a paul harris or maia because if he loses it will hurt his status/perception and expose him for the fraud many believe he is..They are hotshoting him because they know he excels at what happens to be silva's achilles heal, to coin the tired phrase styles make fights & this one is tailored to GSP.Zuffa knows this and so does ed soares, if gsp wasnt so scared hed realize it too..They even attached a caveat to this fight for good measure, everything is skewed one way, why do u think that is? What exactly is silva gaining out of this again? if he wins ppl will just say "well he beat a ww" when these are the same ppl that came when gsp beat bj funny enough (like that was an achievement) 

Like i've said my problem here isnt his yellah nature towards silva, its his reluctance to entertain moving upwards in general. Lok at the landscape of the division FFS, his only viable contenders are bj (who he has faced 2x) and fitch (who he has already faced) These fighters havent evolved since the day he dominated them so what kind of fighter wants to retread old ground against contenders he thoroughly outclassed.Its like anderson clamouring to face chris leben..How many rematches has gsp had? kos 2X, bj 3x, hughes 3x, serra 2X.I'm sorry but that is pathetic and verging on stat padding..What legacy does he still need to cement at WW with the likes of kampman, johnson,, stun gun, story waiting in the wings


----------

